# Lost electricity for many parts



## joeditommaso (Sep 20, 2004)

Hi,

My altima is 98.
Quiet a long story but to make it short:
-Reverse plug on the battery (I trusted the taxi driver...)
-The battery explodes (don't ever put you above the battery when you try to boost, believe me that could hurt..).
-I changed the battery with a new one.
-I can start the engine but I lost all the electricity on audio/clock -> found it was due to a burnt AUDIO fuse. Electricity is back on the audio and clock.

-BUT still no electricity on the dashboard (lights) no flasher, no roof opening, no windshield working, no lock closing, no honk. I have checked every fuse besides the engine and under the dashboard, everything seems normal.
Also, I lost the automatic "gears", only one gear is available. Though I have the inside upper lights working. 

The "Haynes" is talking about circuit breaker that could be manually resetted?
Anybody know how to reset manually. How do I know if I can reset it manually or if it resets automatically?

Anybody has clue regarding this electric problem? Any experience to share?

Thanks


----------



## joeditommaso (Sep 20, 2004)

*Found the issue,*

I found the source of the electrical problem: 100A link fuse! Yesterday, even though I checked very carefully in the garage, didn't have anough light. 
This morning outside was very evident. 
The worst thing is to change this fuse. That is the only which is bolted and you need to remove the plastic cover with many different notches...
I changed it and the car is working good now. 

Though the sevice engine is ON now.

Anybody know where the ODB2 connector is located?

Thanks.


----------



## fyrstrtr05 (Oct 6, 2005)

*hey*

hey man.. im having the same problem with my dashboard. nothing works including my odometer and speedometer. Im having some alternator problems but i got the car to start for a while, and before it died down i noticed that none of my electric worked except for some of my lights like my hazards. a friend of mine checked my fuses and said they were fine. Where can i find the fuse ur talking about?


----------



## fyrstrtr05 (Oct 6, 2005)

*problem solved*

fixed!!! turns out i had a bad main fuse. it cost me two doollars to fix. im sure if i would have gone to a dealer, i would have been ripped a new asshole with charges


----------

